# اكسيل شيت رائـــــــــــــــــع بجـــــــــــــــــد عن نظام الvrv



## ahmedbayoumy (25 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
دا اكسيل شيت رائـــــــــــــــــع بجـــــــــــــــــد عن نظام الVRV وان شاء الله يحوز اعجاب الساده اعضاء المنتدى 
وهو لحساب النظام بالكامل ولما حصلت علية اردت المنفعه العامه فنسالكم الدعاء 
ولا تحرمونا من ردودكم الجميلة 
:77::77::77:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/81467/1248533500.zip
:63::63::63:
ودا لينك كمان للتحميل 
http://ifile.it/3w7ilya
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد ما في علم الله صلاة دائمة بدوام ملك الله
إلهي أنت ذو فضل ومنّ وإني ذو خطايا فأعفُ عني 
وظني فيك يا رب جميل فحقق يا إلهي حسن ظني
*​


----------



## usamaawad40 (25 يوليو 2009)

جاري التحميل الله يجزيك الخير ويرزقك


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (25 يوليو 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الدكة (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ... جاري التحميل


----------



## light man (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة الرائعة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (25 يوليو 2009)

* مشكور اخي على المشاركة الرائعة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ومشكوريين على المرور


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله في وقتك وعلمك


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرأ يا باشمهندس والله يجزيك كت خير و جاري التحميل


----------



## م/عادل حسن (28 يوليو 2009)

ملف بالفعل جميل جدا والف مليون شكر عليه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل منكم الدعاء


----------



## amr fathy (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير .......


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخ عمرو وان شاء الله تستفيد منه


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير . وشكرا


----------



## mostafa_laban (17 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم يابشمهندس ع المجهود الرائع ونتمنى المزيد لنا وللك ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اان شاء الله هناك المزيد والمزيد بأذن الله


----------



## نور محمد علي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جاري التحميل


----------



## aamer_dad (7 نوفمبر 2009)

يسلموا ايديك


----------



## hamadalx (8 نوفمبر 2009)

With my best regards


----------



## ابو خليل طه (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## bsma100 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز
ياحبذا لو تعطينا مثال لكيفية استخدام هذا الشيت لتعم الفائدة
الملف لايعمل حيث تظهر هذه الرسالة بعد تشغيل الملف 
(فقد هذا المصنف مشروع VBA وعناصر التحكم ActiveX وأية ميزات أخرى تتعلق بالبرمجة الخاصة به)


----------



## issam.alhiti (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك

عصام الهيتي


----------



## سمير شربك (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## وليد جودة (21 يوليو 2010)

بوركته وبورك في ممشاك وتبوأت مقعدا من الجنة


----------



## وليد جودة (21 يوليو 2010)

بوركت وبورك في ممشاك وتبوأت مقعدا من الجنة


----------



## Atatri (21 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزالك الله كل خير


----------



## eehaboo (21 يوليو 2010)

برابو عليك وين كنت متخبي انت


----------



## ابو خليل طه (21 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع الف شكر


----------



## الرشيد للتبريد (22 يوليو 2010)

من يفعل الخير لا يعدم جوازيه لا يذهب العرف بين الله والناس


----------



## عمرو جمال محمد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجارى التحميل


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000


----------



## اسامة اشرى (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## ahmedxquria (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بوركت أخي وجزيت


----------



## محب الحرمين (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## eehaboo (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل اتمنى ان يكون مفيدا


----------



## حسام محمد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ع راسي يا باشا 
شي اكتر من رائع 
الله يوفقك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## thaeribrahem (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الملف


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (21 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ... ملف رائع


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (21 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

لا يوجد ملف 
شكرا
الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## eng.osamaa (21 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## hemazayed (22 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور على الملف الجميل


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## goor20 (25 يناير 2011)

thank u


----------



## اشرف 2010 (25 يناير 2011)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## اسلام عمار (26 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## Mohammed Babiker (9 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nasrsayedahmed (31 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## hikal007 (1 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير , فعلا الملف جديد وإن شاء الله تعم الفائده وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب ,, ورمضااان كريم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تحمله على الفور شيرد و جزاك الله خيرا و مبروك عليكم الشهر و على اهليكم و المسلمين


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (2 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## amr fathy (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سميرعزالدين احمد (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## akram621 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## eng_alex (11 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع مفيد 
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## hooka (13 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## mahmood mrbd (13 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير ..وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------

